# Loosing wieght



## Tabitha (May 8, 2009)

I am going to lose 20 pounds by July 4th.

Anyone  want to join me?


----------



## Deda (May 8, 2009)

Tabitha?  Didn't we do this before?  Ya'll lost it, and I found it.

That said, I'm game.


----------



## jbarad (May 8, 2009)

Hmmm, 20 pounds. 

I'm pretty sure this is going to require me to do horrid things like eat better and exercise, things I avoid at all costs.....but what the hey, I've been meaning to lose some weight anyway !

I'm game


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

The company I work for offers nutritional counseling and supplements  :mrgreen:


----------



## Tabitha (May 8, 2009)

OK, what I am doing is:

watching calories
adding fiber
walking
no eating later than 2 hours before bedtime

My goal is to at or below 1500 daily. 

I enter my food each evening at www.calorie-counters.com & it tells me how many calories I totalled minus any excercise. Very easy & esp good for people addicted to computers :wink: .

ETA: I changed my calorie goal from 1300 daily to 1500. I made a mistake the 1st time when I was crunching my numbers. 1500 is more reasonable & more doable.


----------



## SimplyE (May 8, 2009)

I would be thrilled with 10 pounds.  15 would be great.  Let's just say...I wintered well.   I have NEVER counted calories.  Just go back and forth with really bad eating habits.

I am in.  Will look into the calorie counter.

ETA:  My anti-spyware just blocked the calorie counter  :?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Sending you weight loss mojo.

Kitn


----------



## Tabitha (May 8, 2009)

> Will look into the calorie counter.



I am not nutty about the calorie counter. It's just very informative to see things you assumed were low in calories are very high & vica-versa. It just helps me to make more informed descisions.


----------



## SimplyE (May 8, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > Will look into the calorie counter.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not nutty about the calorie counter. It's just very informative to see things you assumed were low in calories are very high & vica-versa. It just helps me to make more informed descisions.



LOL-My decisions are very informed!  I just choose to overlook :shock:


----------



## TessC (May 9, 2009)

Yay, Tabitha, you can do it! I'm on a push to finish up my weight loss and tone up, so the hubby and I are going to the gym 6x a week right now. He's lost 95 pounds so far, while mine is a way more modest loss of 20 pounds.


----------



## I love soap! (May 9, 2009)

I'll take the extra pounds lol


----------



## Tabitha (May 9, 2009)

Ilovesoap,

I do know what you mean. It is funny, my whole life I tried to gain weight. I was a waif, but about 5 years ago my story changed. My kids are 11 & 7 so I can't even blame it on that. I gained weight 2 years after having my second child.


----------



## Jody (May 9, 2009)

OMG I'm game.  I gained about 15 - 20 lbs this winter.   Had to buy a ton of new clothes : (  LOL.  All my favorite jeans are WAY too small.  I look in the mirror and wonder what happened.  I just quit smoking too so now I'm doubly freaking out over my weight.


----------



## SimplyE (May 10, 2009)

Jody said:
			
		

> OMG I'm game.  I gained about 15 - 20 lbs this winter.   Had to buy a ton of new clothes : (  LOL.  All my favorite jeans are WAY too small.  I look in the mirror and wonder what happened.  I just quit smoking too so now I'm doubly freaking out over my weight.



WTG!  My DH quit about 5 years ago, after trying to quit several times.  It was so hard...on both of us!  Good for you!

So on the weight loss front, does it count that I have not yet had my evening snacks???  That is my latest bad habit...that is a tough one!


----------



## Jody (May 10, 2009)

I quit about 18 years ago for 5 years and then started again.  It is sooooo unhealthy and EXPENSIVE.  I would rather spend my money on soap making supplies : )


----------



## SimplyE (May 10, 2009)

Jody said:
			
		

> I quit about 18 years ago for 5 years and then started again.  It is sooooo unhealthy and EXPENSIVE.  I would rather spend my money on soap making supplies : )



Yeah, that is for sure!  I know that it quitting is truely one of the hardest things to do, even as a witness to my DH!  Good for you!


----------



## Mandarin (May 10, 2009)

Count me in!  I have lost 8 lbs since February.  Not much, but at least in the right direction.  I exercise at a health club 3 days a week. My issue is stuffing my face and basically eating too much.  The story of my life... :roll:  I stopped smoking years and years ago.  I put on weight, but not that much.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 10, 2009)

Yay girls, you lose weight if it's what you want to do.
But something that I have learnt after years and years of self obsessive dieting, eating disorders, gym visits, 5am runs,and calorie counting...none of it works and won't make you a happier person unless you are already happy with yourself inside.
That said, it took me to get to my thirties and have a fourth child to reach that point. All through my pregnancies I watched every calorie for fear of "blimping out" and not being able to lost the weight that I had gained.
Then I had my last baby (after a seven year gap) and something inside me changed. I decided to stop punishing myself. Eat what I want, try to be healthy and make good choices most of the time, but balance it out with the occasional treat and not beat myself up about it. The 80/20 rule.
I'm good 80% of the time, and the other 20% I'm not going to talk about!!
And I've also realised, DH don't care what I weigh, he loves me anyway!!


----------



## Tabitha (May 10, 2009)

ChrissyB,

I am sure you had the best intentions when you wrote what you did, but it sure sounds like a lecture...


----------



## Deda (May 10, 2009)

I love soap! said:
			
		

> I'll take the extra pounds lol



Don't wish for that!  I was a skinny little thing, size 3, until I had my last baby.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 10, 2009)

OOOOH No Tabitha, I definitely didn't mean for that to sound like a lecture at all. Please, I apologise.
All I was trying to say that I think, as women, we put too much pressure on ourselves, on top off all the other tasks we have in our lives, and we just need to ease up on ourselves.
That's all.
Please, I really didn't mean for anyone to take it the way that you did. :cry:


----------



## Mandarin (May 10, 2009)

I don't think that ChrissyB sounded like a lecture.  I do think that she missed the mark with me and a lot of other people.  I am over weight by around 35 lbs.  I am happy in my marriage and in my family.  My kids love me to no end and are precious. My business is very good, my life is very good.  I feel very fulfilled.  My husband never cared about my size.  I am always beautiful to him.  I was the same size  now that I was back then when we got married.  I am overweight because I ENJOY eating, just like I enjoy my life.  I have no debt, no enemies, no sordid past, no addictions, no bad habits, etc...  I happen to over eat because I enjoy food.  

Many of us are HAPPY eaters who simply need some support to take off those extra pounds.


----------



## SimplyE (May 10, 2009)

Mandarin said:
			
		

> I happen to over eat because I enjoy food.



Yeah...worked in good restaurants all of my life and LOVE food!  Since I have moved out in the country with no restaurants, I tend to over indulge in the cooking department.  Getting Bon Appetite does not help either!


----------



## LJA (May 10, 2009)

Ugh.  I sooooo should be doing this, but I'm weeeeaaaak.   Check out this picture my kid snapped the other night.  Just how many chins do I *NEED *anyway?!!


----------



## LJA (May 10, 2009)

Jody said:
			
		

> I just quit smoking quote]
> 
> 
> YAY!!!  Go you!!  I'm on 9 years smoke free.  Eat the **** sandwich.  You deserve it.   :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (May 10, 2009)

I  quite smoking 8 years ago  .


----------



## Sibi (May 10, 2009)

I just quit 3 1/2 weeks ago and I'm havin a hard time letting it go but I know it can be done.  Now just say that to my mouth which keeps wanting to pop food in to fill the void!


----------



## Jody (May 10, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> I just quit 3 1/2 weeks ago and I'm havin a hard time letting it go but I know it can be done.  Now just say that to my mouth which keeps wanting to pop food in to fill the void!



Good for you Sibi.  I am taking the new pill and it works really good.  I still have my husband smoking right in front of me and today had him, brother and mother all in the same little room and it didn't bother me very much.  I had a fleeting thought but I really don't even want to smoke on these pills.  It's the weight that is bothering me and if I have gained 15 - 20 lbs in the last year while smoking I am freaking now at how much I might gain not smoking.  So far (about 3 weeks as well Sibi) I don't THINK I have been over eating.


----------



## jeffp2007 (May 11, 2009)

I dont smoke, so I cant really be telling you anything about quitting? Coffee, maybe... haha. Im not sure if any of you are familiar with Dr Mercola, but he is an anti-mainstream doctor if you would like to call it that. I found it interesting how he believes sugar is more addictive than smoking. He thinks people should get their diet affairs in order before quitting smoking. 
And no, aspartame and splenda dont count towards you having a good diet. Nice try! 

Here is one article... http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2001/06/16/sugar-part-one.aspx
He has many others on his site. Very informative. But, sometimes he can get a little intense, so dont take all his recommendations to heart. 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## LJA (May 11, 2009)

Jeff,
If I stopped drinking pop I'd lose 470 lbs.  (Okay, slight exaggeration).  I have a serious diet coke habit, but I rationalize it by saying I don't have any other vices and I deseeeerrrrrrve a little pop.  I know, right?
I'll probably be dead in a week from all the artificial sweeteners.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 11, 2009)

LJA, you have lovely hair.
I would never have noticed your chin if you hadn't have marked all over your photo.
I'm sorry girls, I was really trying to be supportive of you all how ever you weigh. I am overweight now, for the last 2 years or so, and I am the happiest I have ever been in my life. I love food too. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, but I do eat. It's what I like to do....
I was just trying to say that in this weight war sometimes we are our own worst enemies...
Peace girls...


----------



## LJA (May 11, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> LJA, you have lovely hair.
> I would never have noticed your chin if you hadn't have marked all over your photo.
> I'm sorry girls, I was really trying to be supportive of you all how ever you weigh. I am overweight now, for the last 2 years or so, and I am the happiest I have ever been in my life. I love food too. I don't drink, smoke, do drugs, but I do eat. It's what I like to do....
> I was just trying to say that in this weight war sometimes we are our own worst enemies...
> Peace girls...



Very true.  Remember being a teen and picking apart every part of ourselves?  My hips are too big, my knees are too boney, my eyes are the wrong color....
I weighed 115 pounds soaking wet.  Was I crazy?  LOL!

As we get older, we learn to value the insides more and love the outer wrapper warts and all. Obviously, the extra 20 pounds doesn't bug me too much or I'd put down the ho-hos, right?  :wink: 
You're a wise woman, Chrissy.  And thanks about the hair...lol.


----------



## ChrissyB (May 11, 2009)

Thank you LJA, that's exactly what I was trying to say.
My daughter turns 14 in a couple of weeks, and it pains me to see her follow what her friends do/think like they are all a heard of sheep or something.
She has put on a little puppy fat going through puberty, she's gotten boobs and a bum in the last year, but she hasn't gotten any taller, so she thinks she's this big lump, I keep telling her she will get taller soon too and it will all be in proportion.
I just want her to see the beautiful girl that I see.
 :cry: 
I remember what it was like at that age, if you aren't the right size or shape, then you don't fit in. And society plays a big part in how we feel about ourselves.
I'm sitting here stuffing my face with chips as I type....


----------



## Tabitha (May 16, 2009)

If you are partisipating in our weight loss goal, please post here:

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... 5936#85936


----------

